# Super tiny Peruvian peperomia. Any ideas?



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

I found this Peperomia species the other day growing on some rocks in moss. They are from Central Peru in the Andes mountains at an elevation of 3600 meters. They grow from a tiny tuber. The leaves are anywhere from 2mm to 5mm. TINY! Any ideas??






Salud, from Peru!

Josh


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Looks a bit like cyclaminoides from but I think it's from Bolivia. Not sure how widespread it is.

Here's a picture from Peperomia.Net


----------



## Toxic (Jul 9, 2012)

josh_r said:


> I found this Peperomia species the other day growing on some rocks in moss. They are from Central Peru in the Andes mountains at an elevation of 3600 meters. They grow from a tiny tuber. The leaves are anywhere from 2mm to 5mm. TINY! Any ideas??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! That is one awesome looking peperomia.


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

Harry, it does look very similar. One difference I do see is the species I have has a very heart shaped leaf compared to the bolivian species you pictured. Interesting though. thank you for sharing the picture! Gives me a better direction.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

You know, you should share the love and send some up to us in the states

John


----------



## Toxic (Jul 9, 2012)

Looks like Peperomia Parvisagittata which also comes from Peru


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

Alen, I would say that may probably be the species. Cool thanks! I will have to look more into it. 

John, I would love to get permits eventually to send some plants to the states. there is too much cool stuff here.


----------



## Jeff R (Jul 1, 2005)

Josh, that's what I'm talking about! Super cool find.


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

I agree on the parvisagittata, was it growing on a more drier area or was there good moisture in the air? I ask because it looks more like it favors drier weather but that it looks awesome and such a neat find!

I am jealous you get to live down there and have the opportunity to play with so many neat plants!


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

That's pretty cool.


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

dendrothusiast said:


> I agree on the parvisagittata, was it growing on a more drier area or was there good moisture in the air? I ask because it looks more like it favors drier weather but that it looks awesome and such a neat find!
> 
> I am jealous you get to live down there and have the opportunity to play with so many neat plants!


This was growing in an area that experiences very dry winters and very wet and very humid summers. Not much sunshine in the summer. It does seem to favor slightly moist areas, like pockets of moss, but with good drainage. I am guessing good drainage is key for this species. 

Thanks for all the comments guys. I'll be posting more great finds in the future 

Josh


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

More pictures of some Peruvian peperomias. 

This is different than the first one I posted. A bigger species, but not by much. The first species I posted have a more heart shaped leaf. This one has a very round and larger leaf. They are much much more common and tend to grow in very large colonies. The first species doesn't grow the same. This species is also a tuber species as the first one. Anyway, here are pics...






Here is one that was growing on an exposed root on a trail cut. There was a little soil on the root to allow the plants to grow.




This was a pretty neat find. Not too often you see variegation in the wild. Variegated peperomia growing in the wild.



Here is a much larger species. I believe it is also a tuber growing species. 





And a couple more pics of the heart shaped species. They are the smallest of the 3 species. 




josh


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

josh_r said:


> More pictures of some Peruvian peperomias.
> 
> This is different than the first one I posted. A bigger species, but not by much. The first species I posted have a more heart shaped leaf. This one has a very round and larger leaf. They are much much more common and tend to grow in very large colonies. The first species doesn't grow the same. This species is also a tuber species as the first one. Anyway, here are pics...
> 
> ...


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Do you have any more pics of the bulb type plant (Amaryllid?) in pic #4?


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

epiphytes etc. said:


> Do you have any more pics of the bulb type plant (Amaryllid?) in pic #4?


As a matter of fact, I do..





Do you think you have an idea what they are??? They are very nice.

JOsh


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Love the Dykia/Hectia looking bromeliad there...


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

Frogtofall said:


> Love the Dykia/Hectia looking bromeliad there...


Yeah they are nice and they are SUPER common! I should collect seed some day.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Just wanted to put that I asked Dennis about the bromeliad and he says it's almost certainly a Puya species. Can't say which bc no flowers but at least we got a genus!


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Antone, Ya I'm pretty sure that Puyas are the only spiny Pitcairnioids in Peru.

Josh, I can't place those, but they seem so familiar. I'll hit the books and see what I can find.


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

epiphytes etc. said:


> Antone, Ya I'm pretty sure that Puyas are the only spiny Pitcairnioids in Peru.
> 
> Josh, I can't place those, but they seem so familiar. I'll hit the books and see what I can find.


Sweet, thanks Antone and epiphytes etc. Would be nice to know what they are. I'll be moving to the southern Amazon rainforest in a month or 2 so I will have plenty of plant photos for you guys to try to ID.

Here is another pic of the Puyas



Josh


----------



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

You lucky bugger, I'll Facebook you, have a few qs for ya

Sent from my HUAWEI G510-0200 using Tapatalk


----------

